

Top funny source code comments - jschuur
http://cobaia.net/2010/09/top-funny-source-code-comments/#

======
dkersten
I honestly don't find comments like this funny anymore. I just find them
unprofessional and inappropriate and they make me think about how many someone
would need to write for me to fire them.

